# How to schedule PCD with ED



## BMW_Fanboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello everyone.

Just got back from Germany for my ED, we had a blast! Pictures to follow soon. In any event, I spoke with my CA about doing the PCD instead of picking up my car at the dealer here in the states, and he was not sure how to make arrangements for this. 

How do I go about scheduling PCD now that I dropped off my car in Munich, Germany at Vikase?

Thanks in advance,
BMW_Fanboy


----------



## flowbmw (Aug 31, 2006)

BMW_Fanboy said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just got back from Germany for my ED, we had a blast! Pictures to follow soon. In any event, I spoke with my CA about doing the PCD instead of picking up my car at the dealer here in the states, and he was not sure how to make arrangements for this.
> 
> ...


Did he volunteer to find out for you? It sounds like a good training opportunity for him.

Ed


----------



## BMW_Fanboy (Jan 8, 2009)

No he asked me to find out and let him know! Being that I didn't want this to get screwed up, I wanted to check in here to see what he needs to do so I can pass along the information... He was not familiar with the whole ED process or PCD but I have had a great experience so far with them, not to mention a killer deal!

BMW_Fanboy


----------



## flowbmw (Aug 31, 2006)

This is something that the sales manager at his store is going to have to do in their DCS system.

Ed


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

BMW_Fanboy said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just got back from Germany for my ED, we had a blast! Pictures to follow soon. In any event, I spoke with my CA about doing the PCD instead of picking up my car at the dealer here in the states, and he was not sure how to make arrangements for this.
> 
> ...


He'll need to submit a reservation form just like he would for a normal delivery at the Performance Center. All the information can be found on his computer by logging in to BMW CenterNet. Once logged in he will need to click on "menu" and then "Performance Center".

In our section on CenterNet, he will find the bulletin with all the details about the customer delivery program along with the online reservation form.

Hope to see you soon :thumbup:


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, what a knowledgable CA. And then they'll scream when they don't get all 5's on their survey. That demonstrates very poor customer service and knowledge when a salesman doesn't know how a BMW PCD works!! I go straight the the sales mgr. 

Wow, is all I have to say.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

flowbmw said:


> Did he volunteer to find out for you? It sounds like a good training opportunity for him.
> 
> Ed


+1!



BMW_Fanboy said:


> *No he asked me to find out and let him know!* Being that I didn't want this to get screwed up, I wanted to check in here to see what he needs to do so I can pass along the information... He was not familiar with the whole ED process or PCD but I have had a great experience so far with them, not to mention a killer deal!
> 
> BMW_Fanboy


-1! - Bad answer on his part. I do understand your desire to make sure it's done right.

Isn't that the COOLEST thing?! Delivery in the Fatherland and then Re-delivery at the Performance Center!! I just don't think anything having to do with buying a new car gets any better than that. (did i put enough caveats in there?)


----------



## BMW_Fanboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I can't wait for PCD after my euro delivery; its going to be awesome!

In any event, I forwarded the information to my CA and I hope he is able to meet my request for PCD in Spartanburgh - I have not recieved a response from him yet so I will phone him to follow up. The CA I used was at a local dealer (due to the fact that I will be able to get a local loaner car when going for service AND they beat the best price I found for a Euro Delivery after some haggling.) I agree that the service was not a 5, so I will probably refrain from rating them to avoid future confrontation. 

My CA not knowing about ED actually helped to my benefit me in a way. They neglected to add the increased ED money factor, which saved me a few bucks over the course of the lease and they also based my lease off of 08 invoice pricing (for cap cost) but 09 MSRP pricing with the December 08 MF and residuals! (Prices increased since december on base and xenons in 09) Needless to say, I feel that I got a killer deal on the car and got a trip to europe out of it! 

09 MSRP was over 42000 - xenons, nav, upgraded wheels, logic 7, comfort access, assist
negotated price was around 35,???.
I put MSD's down to reduce MF to .00101
and applied a cap cost reduction of $150-250 to reduce my initial MSD outlay and keep my payment at 400/month

Payments come out to $400 even per month 

I can't remember exactly all the numbers, as I do not have my paperwork in front of me so I apologize if my math is not 100% correct...


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

BMW_Fanboy said:


> Yeah I can't wait for PCD after my euro delivery; its going to be awesome!
> 
> In any event, I forwarded the information to my CA and I hope he is able to meet my request for PCD in Spartanburgh - I have not recieved a response from him yet so I will phone him to follow up. The CA I used was at a local dealer (due to the fact that I will be able to get a local loaner car when going for service AND they beat the best price I found for a Euro Delivery after some haggling.) I agree that the service was not a 5, so I will probably refrain from rating them to avoid future confrontation.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you have the cajones to brag about something like this publicly. :nono::bs: It's clients like you that give good, honest Bimmerfest members a bad name. :thumbdwn: It's nothing short of fraud on your part, IMO. I haven't ever had a single fest member or referral take advantage of an error like that in my career. I don't think it was ethical on your part to not be upfront and correct their mistake. Now it cost them money and I'm not even sure how they even got it through funding. I wouldn't be surprised if BMW FS doesn't make your second payment though due to the fact that you didn't pay the mf ED rate adder.


----------



## flowbmw (Aug 31, 2006)

When I get to the end of the line negotiating with someone, and they say that someone will do it cheaper, I usually explain to them that there is probably a reason why. I think this example where you dealt with someone who doesn't know what they were doing, and someone who doesn't return calls or follow up is a perfect example. There are times when its worth it to pay more for something, and I think this is one of them. 

Ed


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

*European Delivery scams/fraud???*

I was interested to know if there are fraudulent ED deals.:dunno:
We all have learned about Madoff and other investment Ponzi schemes.
I would think the best deal is to work with your local dealer rather than hunt for the lowest price. That said, everyone wants a fair, good, great, killer deal.:thumbup:

That's what will get me to pull the trigger in these uncertain economic times.
Perhaps a cash deal is not a good idea even if you thought you could swing it.


----------

